# Should I get my betta a tank mate?



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been slightly pondering the idea of getting my betta, Sumo, a tankmate.
Sumo is alone lots of the day because I work and I fear he gets bored and maybe lonely, but I dont know.
I have NEVER seen him flare and has a super sweet personality so I don't think he would mind too much, but I have no idea what to get him.
I don't want ghost shrimp... They're ugly 

Heheh, so...
What would be the best tank mate for my Sumo? (Something bettas are known to do well with and even better)

Or should I even bother? 
HMMM

(Heated, filtered, 10 gallon tank with some live plants)


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

well, snails are good, but some betta's eat them.....

But yes get him a tank mate, but be careful! Betta are food stealers


----------



## aeharding (Jan 4, 2011)

And don't worry about getting a tankmate. Bettas don't feel loneliness. I know this can sound a bit harsh, but don't let it be.  Bettas don't have a mental capacity to feel lonely. Making his home healthy and perfect is way more beneficial than getting a tankmate, which can make the betta, the tankmate(s), or both stressed out.

Of course don't let this persuade you not to get a tankmate; they're just a hit or miss situation.


----------



## loly2010 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, I am new here. I have grown to love my blue veitail male betta,Charlie. He is so friendly, comes up to the surface when he sees me, and eats his betta food, with lots of energy. Last 2 days, especially today, seems to me he is lonely, or just not the same. he has a pirate house he goes in through throughout the day and he even curls up and sleeps in there (is that normal? and I think he's sleeping...do fish sleep?) he is a bright blue, but he is looking not so blue and but then he looks ok again. i don't want him to die. i;m quite attached. should i take him to the pet store? will they know if something is wrong with him? i was thinking of getting him a mate or other type fish (ghost shrimp, or any other suggestion) but in reading some of the posts, seems he is better off alone. feel so bad , i just moved him over with me on my desk, as i type this...thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

You can do tankmates in a ten gallon, 6 ~ 8 pygmy cories or ember tetras your choice, it really depends if your Betta is more aggressive or not. If he can't handle tankmates a snail would be good for him, I would recommend Nerite.


----------



## loly2010 (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply. i like the cories and the nerite. thanks, i will try that. one more thing, do you have a heater in your tank? Since Charlie lives alone i have him in a large bowl, no heater, no filter, i change his water weekly. if i get the nerite and/or cories, would i have to get a heater and filter?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

loly2010 said:


> thanks for the quick reply. i like the cories and the nerite. thanks, i will try that. one more thing, do you have a heater in your tank? Since Charlie lives alone i have him in a large bowl, no heater, no filter, i change his water weekly. if i get the nerite and/or cories, would i have to get a heater and filter?


Oh I was replying to the OP, now that I see your post. . .

How big is the bowl? A heater is a neccisity when it comes to Bettas, they are tropical fish, unless you live in Thailand or Malaysia I'm betting the temperature is not always 80F. 

Large bowls lets say 1 gallon, he won't be able to have any friends at all. Five gallons for one snail, 10 gallons + for a community tank.

In a tank bigger than two gallons you should get a filter and a heater, I suggest you upgrade him to a bigger tank ASAP.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely do get a heater ASAP. That is most likely what is causing Charlie's lethargy - cold water. Bettas are tropical and will be far more likely to become ill and lethargic in cold water, as well as lose colour and appetite. Heaters are essential.  
Without a filter, you want to be doing more water changes than that - at least one 50% and one 100% change weekly.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a 9 month old thread. Please check dates before posting. Thank you.


----------



## Juice (Nov 4, 2011)

Really depends on his disposition. I have one very sweet and gentle betta that shares his home with CPD's and cherry shrimp as well as a few snails. Never had a problem..however if I tried that with one of my other bettas I would wake up to dead shrimp and nipped antennae. Perhaps buy one or two cherry shrimp and see how he reacts to them


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Depending on the size of your tank you can try but it's highly dependent on the personality of your betta. My male in the 5 killed the ghost shrimp I placed in there. He also was attacking the mystery snail, so had to move the snail to the 14. 

He obviously wants the tank to himself.


----------

